

How the Galaxy In-Memory Data Grid Handles Failures - pron
http://blog.paralleluniverse.co/post/28635713418/how-galaxy-handles-failures

======
ars
Your title is terrible. "the Galaxy"? The phone? The universe?

What galaxy?

------
hexagonal
I looked up "data grid":

    
    
      A Data Grid is an architecture or set of services that enable individuals 
      or groups of users the ability to access, modify and transfer extremely 
      large amounts of geographically distributed data for research 
      purposes.[1] Data grids make this possible through a host of middleware 
      applications and services that pull together data and resources from 
      multiple administrative domains and then present it to users upon request.
    

Uh oh.

~~~
nrser
"In-Memory Data Grid", which appears to be used a bit differently, along the
lines of

[http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/12/21/in-memory-data-
gr...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/12/21/in-memory-data-grid-
technologies.html)

